# IMPORTANT: Advertising Guidelines



## Butterfree (Jun 24, 2008)

Here you can advertise your website or forums for feedback. If you are asking for help, go to one of the other webmaster forums.

You should only post one thread about your site per month at the most, and that's as in that a month should have passed since the last post in your previous thread before you post another one. Also please be aware that you need to be able to take criticism if you want to advertise. All good things come at a cost.

Do not advertise your site while there is nothing on it yet. There is not much point in getting visitors if they have nothing to view on the website and leave right away.

When posting forums, don't be too pushy to make people join them. It's their own decision. Do not post offers of making the first few people who sign up moderators - it's both a cheap marketing trick and a very bad idea in general.

Of course, you may not post sites containing pornographic material.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 1, 2009)

what would you consider "no content"?


----------

